#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Hmong Village in Doi Pui National Park - Chiang Mai

## Marmite the Dog

We went to Doi Suthep for the afternoon and out first port of call was the Hmong Village in the Doi Pui National Park. Entrance to the park is free, as it is for the village, but a museum about Hmong life was asking for a donation and the gardens were 10B each (both Thai & foreigners).

The village was basically just a load of stalls selling stuff that can easily be bought in any tourist sopt in the Kingdom, but the gardens were very nice, so that's where the piccies are from.



It was really peaceful here (except when I was shooting fruit with Hmong crossbows) and the cooling breeze made us happy to stay and relax for too long according to our driver.




The Hmong people were known for their cultivation of poppies for opium. They had some opium poppies growing here (just for educational purposes of course) and they looked rather nice actually.



Even though I spent a few years as a landscape gardener and usually know the names of most plants I see, this one had me stumped. Any ideas?

----------


## aging one

Geez I wonder perhaps Mary Jane? I know her well.

----------


## dirtydog

I hope you didn't steal any of those poppies, even for educational purposes  :Smile:

----------


## friscofrankie

Gotta love Chiangmai man.

----------


## aging one

Poppies and herb growing free.  You do gotta love it!!

----------


## zorin

Terrific photo's marmite.
Pity you had none of the cute Hilltribe gals. I have this infactuation with wanting to get into their pants. Nearly did once in Vietnam. But for the smell of sour cheese seeping from her pores, and a razor machete slung across her back i might of succumbed to her finacial offer.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Good post Zorin.

----------


## zorin



----------


## ChiangMai noon

Not even tempted by that one.

----------


## dirtydog

Bit saggy but I think they cant afford bras  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Terrific photo's marmite.
> Pity you had none of the cute Hilltribe gals. I have this infactuation with wanting to get into their pants. Nearly did once in Vietnam. But for the smell of sour cheese seeping from her pores, and a razor machete slung across her back i might of succumbed to her finacial offer.


Some of the girls in the village were seriously beautiful, but I presumed they'd tap me up for some money if I took a photo of them and I'm a tight b'stard.

----------


## zorin

> Some of the girls in the village were seriously beautiful, but I presumed they'd tap me up for some money if I took a photo of them and I'm a tight b'stard.


Money !! I thought the going rate for a porno shot was a string of beads and two cast iron woks.

----------


## aging one

Everything is for sale in that village. Sadly.  Been so for a long, long time.  But I still go. 

Hows the road now Marmers, you got there in a car or a jeep?

----------


## zorin

Hey its not easy finding hilltribe gals with no beetle nut mouths & their tits showing. You try stripping butt naked up in them hills.

----------


## aging one

> Hey its not easy finding hilltribe gals with no beetle nut mouths & their tits showing. You try stripping butt naked up in them hills.


Touche,

Damn you are right about that one!!

----------


## friscofrankie

Lot of the lisaw (lisu) women are gorgeous!  fine boned chinese look, then,  some of 'em... Well I figger they'd been bred for field work; Big 'uns.  The Tai yai and karien ladies get my vote for beauties.  Hmong and Akha seem to a bit stunted.
Gotta love them black-toothed babes...
The little lady tells me there is a large proportion of farang/chow cow marriages coming ito the office to get their passports.  Want; to know why Farang like the hill ladies so much.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

> Everything is for sale in that village. Sadly. Been so for a long, long time. But I still go. 
> 
> Hows the road now Marmers, you got there in a car or a jeep?


We took a car (Not sure Benz or Volvo) but it's a bit old.  It's nice apart of a bit smelly.  We agreed at 900 Baht for taking us to Doi Pui and Doi Suthep and we can spend time there as long as we want but after 2 hours in Doi Pui, he's a bit pissed off "You stayed there too long" that's what he said to me. 

Alright, we went down to Doi Suthep and he gave us only 1 hour but I said 1:30 yeah, he's ok with that but we came back early that made him smile a bit.

Ohh sorry AO, I guess you just want to know a car or jeep.  
Yes, it's a car.   :Razz:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

A 2.8 litre Toyota Crown

----------


## MeMock

Well thats close to a benz or a volvo.

Onya GoW  :Smile:

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

Not a Toyota, Marmite!

I think you're wrong.

----------


## aging one

After the blue tooth and the telephone, I think my money is on Marmers.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Not a Toyota, Marmite!
> 
> I think you're wrong.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

> After the blue tooth and the telephone, I think my money is on Marmers.


Now I'm quite sure that there's someone who's wrong.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Originally Posted by aging one
> 
> After the blue tooth and the telephone, I think my money is on Marmers.
> 
> 
> Now I'm quite sure that there's someone who's wrong.


Yes. You!  :La:

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

:Fuckyou:

----------


## aging one

900 baht aint gonna get you a Benz or Volvo with driver in Thailand babe.  Marmers has it pegged.  Thats the car he was supposed to go to Pattaya in.

Damn I love it when they lose in public.  No choice but to say "I am so sorry Marmers and AO"

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Damn I love it when they lose in public. No choice but to say "I am so sorry Marmers and AO"


Yes, but we still pay for it in the end!  :Sad:

----------


## aging one

On that one you are exacty right.  But the whole premise is wrong.

----------


## Eliminator

Nice pics and story.

----------

